# Repository of journalistic sources and how to use them with Russia - Ukraine War in focus and Fact-checking considerations



## LeGenD

Dear members,

Some members complain about the issue of reporting bias (and propaganda) in journalistic contents. These complaints were noticed in the following thread:









Russia-Ukraine War - News and Developments


Tensions are rising in the east of Europe. It seems that both the Russian forces and Ukrainian forces are mobilized. After the end of the ceasefire, many clashes were recorded in the Donbas region, where separatist Russian militias were located. Due to growing concerns, NATO forces directed many...



defence.pk





This thread is created to address the aforementioned problem by providing a repository of valuable sources as per the suggestion of a PDF Think Tank Consultant in following post:









Russia-Ukraine War - News and Developments


OMG, is it really him? Zelensky?😳 Bro this guy in an actor playing another role.



defence.pk





*NOTE: *Use this thread to check contents. You may discuss contents in the other thread. This thread will be updated from time-to-time.

- - - - -

Journalistic contents can be distinguished as follows:

*1. *Opinionated articles (First person view)
*2.* Standard articles (Third person view)
*3.* Social Media contents
*4.* Mapping information

A large number of members concentrate on opinionated articles, standard articles and social media contents to understand conflicts. Many are trying to understand the ongoing Russia-Ukraine War through relevant Twitter handles which depict snapshots of events through time and provide narratives in relation.

I would like to point out which sources you should check to understand the ongoing Russia-Ukraine War _like it should be_.

*NOTABLE JOURNALISTIC SOURCES AND HOW TO USE THEM*

This section highlights journalistic sources which are mapping the ongoing Russia-Ukraine War in real-time.

*THE GUARDIAN*

This is one of the largest journalistic brands with numerous authors contributing to it on a regular basis.

*Standard coverage in following link:*









News, sport and opinion from the Guardian's global edition | The Guardian


Latest international news, sport and comment from the Guardian




www.theguardian.com





*1. *Opinionated articles (First person view)
*2.* Standard articles (Third person view)
*3.* Social Media contents

*Mapping of Russia-Ukraine War in following link:*









Russia’s war in Ukraine: complete guide in maps, video and pictures


Where is fighting happening and how did we get here?




www.theguardian.com





*4.* Mapping information

*REUTERS*

This is one of the largest journalistic brands with numerous authors contributing to it on a regular basis.

*Standard coverage in following link:*









Europe News | Latest Headlines & Stories | Reuters


Reuters.com is your online source for the latest Europe news stories and current events, ensuring our readers up to date with any breaking news developments




www.reuters.com





*1. *Opinionated articles (First person view)
*2.* Standard articles (Third person view)
*3.* Social Media contents

*Mapping of Russia-Ukraine War in following link:*









Russia invades Ukraine


Russia’s invasion of Ukraine began with attacks by land, sea and air




graphics.reuters.com





*4.* Mapping information

*NEW YORK TIMES*

This is one of the largest journalistic brands with numerous authors contributing to it on a regular basis.

*Standard coverage in following link:*









Russia-Ukraine War


World




www.nytimes.com





*1. *Opinionated articles (First person view)
*2.* Standard articles (Third person view)
*3.* Social Media contents

*Mapping of Russia-Ukraine War in following link:*









Maps: Tracking the Russian Invasion of Ukraine


Ukraine captured more territory in the last week than Russia did in the last five months.



www.nytimes.com





*4.* Mapping information

*FINANCIAL TIMES*

This is one of the largest journalistic brands with numerous authors contributing to it on a regular basis.

*Standard coverage in following link:*






War in Ukraine | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com





*1. *Opinionated articles (First person view)
*2.* Standard articles (Third person view)
*3.* Social Media contents

*Mapping of Russia-Ukraine War in following link:*









Russia’s invasion of Ukraine in maps — latest updates


A visual guide to the war




www.ft.com





*4.* Mapping information

*PROFESSIONAL COVERAGE OF THE RUSSIA - UKRAINE WAR*

Professional coverage of the ongoing Russia - Ukraine War is apparent in following links:

*MAPPING SOURCES*

Russian military advances and clashes with opposing forces in Ukraine are being mapped in real-time in following sources:









Russia’s war in Ukraine: complete guide in maps, video and pictures


Where is fighting happening and how did we get here?




www.theguardian.com













Russia invades Ukraine


Russia’s invasion of Ukraine began with attacks by land, sea and air




graphics.reuters.com













Maps: Tracking the Russian Invasion of Ukraine


Ukraine captured more territory in the last week than Russia did in the last five months.



www.nytimes.com













Russia’s invasion of Ukraine in maps — latest updates


A visual guide to the war




www.ft.com










Institute for the Study of War







www.understandingwar.org













Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment, health matters, natural disasters, and weather...




liveuamap.com













Follow the Russia-Ukraine Monitor Map - bellingcat


The Russia-Ukraine Monitor Map is an open source effort to track unfolding events in the conflict in Ukraine.




www.bellingcat.com





*GENERAL UPDATES*

Straightforward updates of developments in the ongoing Russia - Ukraine War are provided in following source:









The War Zone


A strong offense for the world of defense.




www.thedrive.com





*INFORMATIVE PICKS*









Ukrainian MiG-29 Pilot's Front-Line Account Of The Air War Against Russia


A MiG-29 pilot talks tactics and tribulations in the desperate fight to keep Ukraine’s skies free from Russian domination.




www.thedrive.com





-----









How Is Russia Faring Against NATO Equipment In Ukraine? A Tally







www.oryxspioenkop.com





-----









Russia’s MiG-31 Foxhounds Proving To Be A Threat To Ukrainian Aircraft


The unique MiG-31BM with its very long-range air-to-air missiles is a serious menace to Ukrainian aircraft.




www.thedrive.com





-----









The Russian Air War and Ukrainian Requirements for Air Defence


Further Western support is needed to ensure that Kyiv can counter Moscow's updated approach to the air war in Ukraine.




rusi.org
 




*UKRANIAN WAR EFFORT BEHIND ENEMY LINES*

Ukranian commandoes are credited for conducting sabotaging operations inside Russia. Their exploits are documented in links below.









Ukraine Situation Report: Attacks Behind Russian Lines Crippling War Effort


Ukraine's 'partisan' fighters are disrupting Russian military operations and attacking collaborators, hampering Moscow's progress.




www.thedrive.com





-----









Sabotage Raid On Attack Helicopters At Base In Russia Supposedly Shown In Video


Footage suggests that saboteurs were behind the explosions that reportedly destroyed three attack helicopters 400 miles from Ukraine.




www.thedrive.com





-----









Ukrainian Mi-24 Attack Helicopters Fly Daring Cross-Border Strike On Russia: Reports (Updated)


The raid could serve as a rallying cry for Ukrainians and as another indictment of Russia's competency on the battlefield.




www.thedrive.com













Ukrainian helicopters raid oil depot in Russian city: reports


The Mi-24 helicopters can be seen launching missiles at the depot in videos posted to social media.




www.armytimes.com





*EQUIPMENT LOSSES*

Turkish source (ORYX) provides visual evidence of the equipment losses of both Russia and Ukraine. Credit to @Ali_Baba for bringing this source to spotlight.

Russian equipment losses documented in following link:









Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com





Ukrainian equipment losses documented in following link:









Attack On Europe: Documenting Ukrainian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com





*NOTABLE RUSSIAN EQUIPMENT LOSSES*

*Alligator-class landing ship*
March 25, 2022









Russian Navy Ship That Exploded In Ukrainian Port Seen Totally Destroyed In Satellite Image


Exactly how the Russian landing ship exploded in the port of Berdyansk in the first place remains something of a mystery.




www.thedrive.com





*The Krasukha-4 Electronic Warfare (EW) system*
March 29, 2022









Ukraine Just Captured Part Of One Of Russia's Most Capable Electronic Warfare Systems


Russia's lost Krasukha-4 electronic warfare system command module would be a prize for foreign intelligence agencies.




www.thedrive.com









__





StackPath






www.militaryaerospace.com





*Su-35S jet fighter*
April 3, 2022









Russian Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jet shot down over Ukraine - AeroTime


The Sukhoi Su-35 Flanker-E fighter jet of the Russian Aerospace Forces was shot down close to Izium, in the eastern part of Ukraine, around 120 kilometers to the southeast of Kharkiv, reported Ukrainian media. According to Anton Gerashchenko, an advisor at the Ukrainian Ministry of Internal...




www.aerotime.aero













Sukhoi Su-35, A Disaster Fighter Jets for Russia


The Su-35 takes that title by a long shot. It’s marketed as ‘world-beating’ – something it doesn’t come close to. Despite being marketed as 4++ gen, Su-35 has the least capable avionics suite among…




www.globaldefensecorp.com













Ukraine war lessons for China in downing of Russian Sukhoi-35 fighter


Analyst says fighter jet ‘appears to have gone down from a very low altitude’, where it would have been vulnerable to attack.




www.scmp.com





*Project 1164 Atlant class flagship Moskva*
April 16, 2022









Neptune’s Wrath: The Flagship Moskva’s Demise







www.oryxspioenkop.com





*T-90M Proryv-3 main battle tank*
May 4, 2022









Russia Just Lost Its Most Advanced Operational Tank In Ukraine


The first confirmed loss of Russia's most advanced operational tank is another blow to the Russian Army's eroded image.




www.thedrive.com













Mobile Coffins: Russia's Most Modern T-90M Tank Gets Obliterated in Ukraine


Just days after being deployed, the Ukrainians handed the Russians their first combat loss of a Russian T-90M tank in Kharkiv, the most modern tank in active service.




sofrep.com





*RUSSIAN LOSSES IN GENERAL*

Russian military losses in Ukraine are documented in following source:



Мы говорим про потери вооруженных сил РФ в Украине. Eсли вы нашли на сайте своего родственника, то тут есть информация как с ним связаться или забрать тело.


Credit to @jhungary
GRAPHIC SOURCE WARNING

-----









Ukraine Situation Report: Russia's Ka-52 Attack Helicopter Fleet Has Been Massacred


Ka-52s have taken the brunt of rotary-wing losses during the invasion and their relevance is waning as Ukraine's air defenses improve.




www.thedrive.com





*NOTABLE APPLICATION OF DRONES*

From Russia:









Ukrainian Gunboat Struck By Russian Lancet Loitering Munition (Updated)


The Gyurza-M class patrol boat, one of just seven Ukraine built, is seen being struck by a Lancet in a newly surfaced video.




www.thedrive.com





-----









Russia Bombards Ukraine With Iranian ‘Kamikaze Drones’


Russia’s airstrikes on Ukraine apparently have entered a new phase, with heavy attacks today by Iranian-made Shahed-136 drones.




www.thedrive.com





From Ukraine:









Ukraine's Unprecedented Mass Drone Boat Attack Was A Wakeup Call


The coordinated drone boat operation underscored a rapidly evolving capability that can be accessed by state and non-state actors alike.




www.thedrive.com













Ukraine Unleashes Mass Kamikaze Drone Boat Attack On Russia's Black Sea Fleet Headquarters


Russia says Ukrainian aerial drones and unmanned surface vessels targeted the home of its Black Sea Fleet, damaging at least a minesweeper.




www.thedrive.com





*NOTABLE BATTLES OF THE RUSSIA - UKRAINE WAR*

This section highlights the outcome of major battles of the Russia - Ukraine War.

*BATTLE OF KYIV*


RussiaDefeatUkraineVictory

*References*









Ukraine Situation Report: Kyiv Region Now Fully In Government Control According To Defense Official


After five weeks of fierce fighting, Ukraine has officially rebuffed Moscow's attempt to sack Kyiv, at least for now.




www.thedrive.com













Destination Disaster: Russia’s Failure At Hostomel Airport







www.oryxspioenkop.com










Lessons From the Battle for Kyiv | Russia Matters







www.russiamatters.org





*BATTLE OF KHARKIV*


RussiaDefeatUkraineVictory

*References*









Ukraine Situation Report: Russia Defeated In Months-Long Battle For Kharkiv


Russia giving up Kharkiv as a major objective is a stunning shift in its now nearly three-month-old invasion.




www.thedrive.com













Ukraine’s 1777 Moment


Victory in Kharkiv may be as significant for Ukraine’s independence as the Battle of Saratoga was for America’s.




foreignpolicy.com













Ukraine's offensive in Kharkiv was hard and bitter, say soldiers who did the fighting


While Ukraine's counteroffensive this month was hailed as stunning by military observers, Ukrainian troops tell NPR that Russian forces put up stiff resistance in parts of the Kharkiv region.




www.npr.org













Kharkiv Retreat: What Will Military Losses Mean for Russia’s Domestic Politics?


More frequent military failures and defeats will exacerbate the split between the war’s supporters and increase the risks for Putin’s political leadership.




carnegieendowment.org





*BATTLE OF MARIUPOL*


RussiaVictoryUkraineDefeat

*References*



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/05/12/ukraine-mariupol-steel-plant-last-stand/











Russia Fires World's Biggest Laser-Guided Mortar Round In Ukraine


Huge Smel'chak laser-guided mortars are being lobbed at Ukrainian fighters still holed up in the Azovstal steel plant.




www.thedrive.com













The Ukrainian authorities declare an end to the combat mission in Mariupol after weeks of Russian siege.


More than 250 fighters were evacuated from the besieged Azovstal complex after holding out and sheltering civilians for weeks under near-constant Russian bombardment.




www.nytimes.com













A Ukrainian City Under a Violent New Regime


How the Russian occupation transformed life in Melitopol.




www.newyorker.com





*BATTLE OF SIEVIERODONETSK*


RussiaVictoryUkraineDefeat

*References*









Ukraine Situation Report: Russians Renew Missile Attacks From Belarus


Russian bombers struck from Belarus for the first time Saturday while it appears Sievierodonetsk has finally fallen to Russian forces.




www.thedrive.com













Severodonetsk: Russia has full control of eastern city, Ukraine says


The mayor of the eastern city says Russian troops are in control after Ukrainian forces withdrew.



www.bbc.com





*BATTLE OF KHERSON*


RussiaVictoryUkraineDefeat

*SHIFT*


RussiaDefeatUkraineVictory

*References*









Ukraine Liberates Kherson, Antonivskyi Bridge Knocked Down In Russian Retreat (Updated)


Kherson, the first major city to fall into Russian hands, appears to have been retaken by Ukrainian forces.




www.thedrive.com










Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com













Russia-Ukraine War: Zelensky Hails ‘Historic Day’ as Ukrainian Troops Enter Kherson


People in Kherson, who endured months of Russian occupation, greeted the arriving Ukrainian troops with cheers and flags.




www.nytimes.com





*SITUATION ON THE GROUND*

Ukraine has liberated a total of 74,443 square km of its territory from Russian forces according to data from the Institute for the Study of War.

*HUMANITARIAN CRISIS AND WAR CRIMES*

Sheer scale of humanitarian crisis in the region is documented in following source:









Investigative Group Publishes Map Of Destroyed Civilian Targets In Ukraine


The open-source investigative group Bellingcat has published an interactive map of civilian facilities destroyed by Russia in the course of its invasion of Ukraine.




www.rferl.org





Incidents of war crimes in Ukraine are documented in following sources:









Hospitals Bombed and Apartments Destroyed: Mapping Incidents of Civilian Harm in Ukraine - bellingcat


Bellingcat is mapping incidents that appear to have led to civilian harm and damaged civilian infrastructure in the wake of Russia’s invasion of Ukraine.




www.bellingcat.com













Ukraine: Apparent War Crimes in Russia-Controlled Areas


Human Rights Watch has documented several cases of Russian military forces committing laws-of-war violations against civilians in occupied areas of the Chernihiv, Kharkiv, and Kyiv regions of Ukraine.




www.hrw.org





Russian use of cluster munitions in civilian areas is identified and tracked in following link:









Invasion of Ukraine: Tracking use of Cluster Munitions in Civilian Areas - bellingcat


Open source evidence shows that cluster munitions have hit civilian areas in Ukraine during opening days of war with Russia. The direction from which the rockets have travelled provide clues as to who may have fired them.




www.bellingcat.com





Was Azov Battalion Caught Executing Civilians In Viral Video?!









Was Azov Battalion Caught Executing Civilians In Viral Video?! | Tech ARP


Was the Ukrainian Azov Battalion caught executing civilians and dumping them in mass graves?! Find out what the facts really are!




www.techarp.com





*BUCHA*

Evidence of Russian atrocities in Bucha have surfaced.

April 1 footage:



Spoiler: Graphic content





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509984515275563014



April 2 footage:



Spoiler: Graphic content





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510249049357791234



UAV footage and Satellite Imagery:














Meduza publishes new footage evidencing civilian murders in Bucha during Russian occupation — Meduza


Meduza has obtained new files containing high-quality drone footage of the southern districts of Bucha, a town on the outskirts of Kyiv that was recently freed from Russian occupation. According to the file metadata, these videos were recorded over the course of several days, from March 23–30...




meduza.io













Satellite Images Show Bodies in Bucha for Weeks, Rebutting Moscow Claim


Satellite photographs rebut Russian assertions that dead bodies in civilian clothing in Bucha had appeared after Russian forces retreated from the Ukrainian town.




www.thedefensepost.com













Satellite images show bodies lay in Bucha for weeks, despite Russian claims.


The images rebut Russia’s claim that the killing of civilians in Bucha, near Kyiv, took place after its soldiers had left town.




www.nytimes.com





Bucha residents are disclosing what happened:









Bucha’s Month of Terror


We documented dozens of killings of civilians and interviewed scores of witnesses to uncover Russian atrocities in Ukraine.



www.nytimes.com













‘It was a controlled shot’: Witness describes Bucha killings


Russia has denied committing war crimes in the Kyiv region after images of civilian corpses sparked condemnation.




www.aljazeera.com





Russian narrative for Bucha is challenged and debunked in following sources:









Russia’s Bucha ‘Facts’ Versus the Evidence - bellingcat


Open source evidence appears to contradict Russian claims of elaborate fakes in Ukrainian town where dead bodies were found strewn across street.




www.bellingcat.com













Massacre in Bucha Meduza reconstructs the Russian occupation of Bucha — and debunks Kremlin lies about crimes against civilians — Meduza


On April 2, international journalists and Ukrainian military units entered Bucha, a suburb of Kyiv. The previous evening, videos showing the bodies of civilians lying on Yablonska Street had begun surfacing on Telegram, shocking people around the world. Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky...




meduza.io





*TRACKING PROTESTS IN RUSSIA*

Following source discloses total count of Russians who were arrested for participating in protests against Russian invasion of Ukraine:









Независимый правозащитный медиа-проект ОВД-Инфо


ОВД-Инфо, ОВД Инфо, OVD-Info, протесты, акция, задержание, обыск, арест, свобода собраний, политпрессинг, мониторинг, горячая линия, юристы, юридическая помощь, правозащита, правозащитники, пикет,…




ovdinfo.org





*TRACKING SANCTIONS IMPOSED ON RUSSIA*

Following sources point out all manner of sanctions imposed on Russia for invading Ukraine:






A Complete Summary Of All Russia Sanctions And Developments | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com













Russia Sanctions List


In early 2014 several countries imposed sanctions against Russian companies and individuals over their alleged involvement in the crisis in Ukraine.




www.riskadvisory.com













The Castellum.AI dashboard provides consolidated Russia sanctions data. The page is updated daily. — Castellum.AI


The Castellum.AI sanctions tracker dashboard provides consolidated Russia sanctions data. The page is updated daily. We break down the targeted sanctions adopted by Australia, Canada, EU, Japan, UK, and US. Our sanctions tracker additionally covers export controls and sectoral sanctions adopted agai




www.castellum.ai













Russia Sanctions Tracker


The Ashurst sanctions tracker provides a summary of the measures imposed by the UK, Australia, Japan and EU in response to the situation in Ukraine.




www.ashurst.com





*ANTI-PROPAGANDA SOURCES*

However, reporting bias and propaganda are relatively common in opinionated articles, standard articles and social media contents.

But there is hope - reporting bias and propaganda in opinionated articles, standard articles and social media contents are typically unmasked in following links:





__





PolitiFact


PolitiFact is a fact-checking website that rates the accuracy of claims by elected officials and others on its Truth-O-Meter.




www.politifact.com













FactCheck.org







www.factcheck.org













Home - EU DisinfoLab


A vibrant home for disinformation activists and experts EU DisinfoLab is an independent non-profit organisation focused on tackling sophisticated disinformation campaigns targeting the EU, its member states, core institutions, and core values. What we do Research We continuously monitor...




www.disinfo.eu













Reuters Fact Check


Fact checks from Reuters journalists on social media claims and visual material




www.reuters.com




credit to @sur

Before the Russia - Ukraine War, Russians leaders denied that Russia will invade Ukraine:









Russian Rhetoric Ahead of Attack Against Ukraine: Deny, Deflect, Mislead - FactCheck.org


As Russia amassed troops on the Ukrainian border, Russian leaders repeatedly denied that their country had plans to invade Ukraine. They blamed the U.S., Ukraine and others for the tension, insisting that Russia is a "peaceful country" and that it is "not going to attack anyone." Here we round...




www.factcheck.org





For Russia - Ukraine War:









Ukraine War Resource Hub - EU DisinfoLab


Essential information and links to reliable research, analysis and fact-checks to help you navigate during this crisis.




www.disinfo.eu













Russia-Ukraine Disinformation Tracking Center - NewsGuard


In this Tracking Center, NewsGuard is recording and debunking the top myths related to the Russia-Ukraine conflict — and the dozens of Russian disinformation and propaganda websites spreading them. As new domains publishing false narratives are identified, or as new myths appear and evolve...




www.newsguardtech.com













OSINT in an Age of Disinformation Warfare


Open-source intelligence is shaping our understanding and response to the war in Ukraine in a multitude of ways.




rusi.org





*NOTE: *RUSI has identified a website (WarOnFakes) as a misleading/disinformation source.



https://euvsdisinfo.eu/russian-aggression-and-disinformation-in-ukraine/



*THE GHOST OF KYIV IS REAL?*

Short answer: NO









The ‘Ghost of Kyiv’ Is The Mythical Hero Ukraine Needs Right Now


There is no evidence that a single MiG pilot shot down multiple Russian warplanes, but, historically, such legends are potent morale boosters.




www.thedrive.com





*US-FUNDED BIOWEAPONS PROGRAM IN UKRAINE?*

Short answer: REJECTED BY UKRAINE AND USA / DISPUTED









Social Media Posts Misrepresent U.S.-Ukraine Threat Reduction Program - FactCheck.org


The U.S. Department of Defense's Biological Threat Reduction Program has provided technical support to improve and protect Ukraine's public health laboratories. Social media posts, however, falsely claim the program created "bioweapons labs" that are being targeted by Russian forces as part of...




www.factcheck.org













PolitiFact - There are no US-run biolabs in Ukraine, contrary to social media posts


Russia’s invasion of Ukraine has brought false claims on social media that Russian President Vladimir Putin is targeting




www.politifact.com













Fact Check: No, There Are No U.S.-Funded Bioweapons Labs in Ukraine


False claims are going viral on social media.




factcheck.thedispatch.com













Russia Makes Crazy Claim That U.S. Is Training Birds To Spread A Ukrainian Bioweapon (Updated)


The Kremlin appears to be ramping up its disinformation campaign to a totally absurd degree as the conflict in Ukraine drags on.




www.thedrive.com













EXCLUSIVE WHO says it advised Ukraine to destroy pathogens in health labs to prevent disease spread


The World Health Organization advised Ukraine to destroy high-threat pathogens housed in the country's public health laboratories to prevent "any potential spills" that would spread disease among the population, the agency told Reuters.




www.reuters.com













Amid false Russian allegations of US “biolabs” in Ukraine, it’s worth asking: What is a bioweapon?


Just what is a bioweapon anyway? Production and research facilities for these destructive weapons aren't always easy to spot.




thebulletin.org













Theory About U.S.-Funded Bioweapons Labs in Ukraine Is Unfounded


Prominent conservative voices have mischaracterized remarks from American officials to amplify baseless claims promoted by Russian state media.




www.nytimes.com













Did US Biolabs In Ukraine Create COVID-19 Virus?! | Tech ARP


Did Russia just prove that US biolabs in Ukraine created the COVID-19 virus?! Find out what the facts really are!




www.techarp.com





*ACADEMIC INSIGHTS*

Expert insights from Harvard Kennedy School









Russia-Ukraine War: Insights and Analysis


From geopolitics to sanctions to the role of misinformation and cyberattacks, HKS scholars analyze the Russian invasion of Ukraine and what it means for the world.




www.hks.harvard.edu





RUSI Reflects









RUSI Reflects: The Russia–Ukraine Air War


Research Fellow Justin Bronk shares the lessons he thinks Western powers should draw from the first three weeks of the Ukrainian air war, and what opportunities NATO countries now have to 'fill the gaps' in their defensive capabilities, in preparation for the possibility that Russian forces...




rusi.org





*INFORMATIVE ARTICLES AND VIDEOS*

There is no harm in checking opinionated articles, standard articles and social media contents as well. These can be informative and valuable in their own right. Examples below:









Russia’s war in Ukraine, explained


Putin’s invasion in February began Europe’s first major war in decades.




www.vox.com













Zelensky vs Putin: who’s winning the PR battle?


As Russian bombs fell across Ukraine, the contrast between the leaders of the warring nations could not be starker.




www.scmp.com













Mass Fire Strike on Ukraine


In NVO, Mikhail Khodarenok has written about how a possible Russian Army campaign in Ukraine won’t be any cake walk. Here’s a translation.




russiandefpolicy.com




Credit to @fallschirmjager786









Putin’s Fraudulent Foundation for Attacking Ukraine


At a rambling photo-op, Putin rehashed the fake historical narrative he’s constructed to justify attacking Ukraine.




www.polygraph.info




Credit to @gambit









Who's the Nazi? | by Sławomir Sierakowski - Project Syndicate


Sławomir Sierakowski highlights the resemblance of Vladimir Putin's war on Ukraine to Adolf Hitler's destruction of Czechoslovakia.




www.project-syndicate.org













The Russian Military’s Debacle in Ukraine


A series of strategic missteps has hampered Putin’s campaign. Will desperation make up for a lack of preparation?




www.newyorker.com





-----





Credit to @Wood

*CAUSES OF RUSSIA - UKRAINE WAR*

This section is aimed to highlight perspectives and developments that set the stage for Russia - Ukraine War.

*NATO EXPANSION FACTOR?*

Short answer: YES / DEBATED









How America’s NATO expansion obsession plays into the Ukraine crisis


The post-Cold War debates shaping the current standoff with Russia.




www.vox.com













Ukraine war follows decades of warnings that NATO expansion into Eastern Europe could provoke Russia


Lost in the outrage over Russia’s invasion of Ukraine is the fact that many in the West have long warned that widespread NATO expansion into Eastern Europe could spark just such a conflict.




theconversation.com













NATO enlargement is not to blame for Russia’s war in Ukraine


Is NATO enlargement partly responsible for the Russia-Ukraine war? Zofia Stemplowska argues that rather than blaming countries in eastern Europe for their desire to join NATO, we would be better se…




blogs.lse.ac.uk





*RUSSIA WAS ACTIVELY INVOLVED IN DONBAS SEPARATISM?*

Short answer: YES



> This all began as an internal Ukrainian crisis in November 2013, when President Viktor Yanukovych rejected a deal for greater integration with the European Union (here's why this was such a big deal), sparking mass protests, which Yanukovych attempted to put down violently. Russia backed Yanukovych in the crisis, while the US and Europe supported the protesters.
> 
> Since then, several big things have happened. In February, anti-government protests toppled the government and ran Yanukovych out of the country. Russia, trying to salvage its lost influence in Ukraine, invaded and annexed Crimea the next month. In April, pro-Russia separatist rebels began seizing territory in eastern Ukraine. The rebels shot down Malaysian Airlines flight 17 on July 17, killing 298 people, probably accidentally. Fighting between the rebels and the Ukrainian military intensified, the rebels started losing, and, in August, the Russian army overtly invaded eastern Ukraine to support the rebels. This has all brought the relationship between Russia and the West to its lowest point since the Cold War. Sanctions are pushing the Russian economy to the brink of recession, and more than 2,500 Ukrainians have been killed.
> 
> A lot of this comes down to Ukraine's centuries-long history of Russian domination. The country has been divided more or less evenly between Ukrainians who see Ukraine as part of Europe and those who see it as intrinsically linked to Russia. An internal political crisis over that disagreement may have been inevitable. Meanwhile, in Russia, Putin is pushing an imperial-revival, nationalist worldview that sees Ukraine as part of greater Russia — and as the victim of ever-encroaching Western hostility.











Everything you need to know about the 2014 Ukraine crisis


Editor’s note, February 24, 2022, 10:15 am: In a February 23 speech, Russian President Vladimir Putin said that a "special military operation" would begin in Ukraine, following the 2014 annexation...




www.vox.com





Additional information in following links:









Lessons from Russia's Operations in Ukraine


Russia's annexation of Crimea was a decisive use of military force toward political ends. But Russia benefited from favorable circumstances that make this hard to replicate. Moscow likely considers its campaign in Eastern Ukraine a strategic success but an unsuccessful operation.




www.rand.org





-----









Bellingcat Investigation - Russia's Path(s) to War - bellingcat


Translations:English (UK)Русский (Россия)Full report here. The extent of Russia’s role in the ongoing conflict in Eastern Ukraine has yet to be determined. Thus far, Russia denies any direct involvement in the war. However, most Western nations do not share Russia’s position and assume that...




www.bellingcat.com













The Burning Road to Mariupol: Attacks from Russia during the Novoazovs'k Offensive of August 2014 - bellingcat


Translations:English (UK)Русский (Россия)Download the full report here. Данный отчет также доступен на русском языке. Summary This report investigates the claims of Russian involvement in the attacks leading up to and during the assault on Novoazovs’k between 23 and 27 August 2014. The report...




www.bellingcat.com













Russia Ante Portas: Updated Satellite Imagery Shows Border Crossings and Artillery Sites - bellingcat


Translations:English (UK)Русский (Россия)Google Earth has recently added updated satellite imagery at the Russia-Ukraine border for August 26, 2014, near the height of Russian intervention in Ukraine. These satellite images show the deployment of Russian military vehicles and artillery...




www.bellingcat.com













Putin's Undeclared War: Summer 2014 - Russian Artillery Strikes against Ukraine - bellingcat


Translations:English (UK)Русский (Россия)Download full report Скачать полную версию доклада Click here for a one-minute introductory map tour that gives the main findings and context of this report. The below text is an extract from the full report. The interactive data map underlying all of...




www.bellingcat.com













Tankspotting: T-90As in the Donbass - bellingcat


Translations:English (UK)Русский (Россия)The presence of Russian T-72B3 tanks in eastern Ukraine has previously been established and covered on Bellingcat. The tanks have reportedly been used near Ilovaisk, the Luhansk airport and even Debaltseve. The T-72B3 represents post-Soviet tank...




www.bellingcat.com













Full Report: Russian Officers and Militants Identified as Perpetrators of the January 2015 Mariupol Artillery Strike - bellingcat


The full investigation can be downloaded here A collection of intercepted phone conversations that were used as research materials in this investigation can be accessed here Our directory of archived videos of the Mariupol shelling and its aftermath can be accessed here Our map summarizing the...




www.bellingcat.com













Documenting and Debunking Dubious Footage from Ukraine’s Frontlines - bellingcat


A number of questionable videos suggesting provocations in eastern Ukraine have appeared online. Bellingcat is looking to track and analyse them.




www.bellingcat.com













‘Exploiting Cadavers ’and ‘Faked IEDs’: Experts Debunk Staged Pre-War ‘Provocation’ in the Donbas - bellingcat


Russian media reported that a civilian car in the Donbas was destroyed by a Ukrainian IED in the days before the war. But damage to the vehicle doesn’t add up, and charred bodies show suspicious signs of an autopsy.




www.bellingcat.com





*VICTORIA NULAND IN UKRAINE?*

Short answer: YES

Refer back to information provided by the source (VOX) above, Russia supported President Viktor Yanukovych while US and Europe supported protesters in 2013. Victoria Nuland was one of the Americans visible on the ground in Ukraine in relation.









Ukraine crisis: Transcript of leaked Nuland-Pyatt call


A transcript of the alleged conversation between Assistant Secretary of State Victoria Nuland and the US ambassador to Ukraine, Geoffrey Pyatt discussing the crisis in Ukraine.



www.bbc.com





Related:



https://euvsdisinfo.eu/report/victoria-nuland-caused-13000-deaths-in-ukraine-including-38-policemen-at-the-maidan/





https://www.cato.org/commentary/americas-ukraine-hypocrisy



*WIDER EFFECTS OF RUSSIA - UKRAINE WAR*

NATO have received additional membership requests:









Kosovo, Bosnia call for NATO membership as war rages in Ukraine


Kosovo’s president and Bosnia’s defence minister share their concerns about regional security and Moscow ally Serbia.




www.aljazeera.com













Relations with Bosnia and Herzegovina


Bosnia and Herzegovina aspires to join NATO. Support for democratic, institutional, security sector and defence reforms are a key focus of cooperation.




www.nato.int













Finland and Sweden pursue unlinked NATO membership


Finland had indicated it would prefer a solution that would see the two Nordic unaligned states “jump together” into NATO.




www.defensenews.com













Finnish parliament’s defence committee recommends NATO membership


The recommendation comes ahead of Finland’s official decision on whether to join the transatlantic military alliance.




www.aljazeera.com





*UNCENSORED RUSSIAN PERSPECTIVE*

Looking for uncensored Russian perspective? _The Moscow Times_ provides it.

*Standard coverage in following link:*









The Moscow Times


Independent news from Russia




www.themoscowtimes.com





*1. *Opinionated articles (First person view)
*2.* Standard articles (Third person view)
*3.* Social Media contents

*Focused coverage of Russia-Ukraine War in following link:*









Ukraine War: As It's Happening - The Moscow Times







www.themoscowtimes.com





*4.* Mapping information of Russia-Ukraine War is *NOT* provided in this source.

- - - - -

Valuable links shared by other members in another related thread:









Russia-Ukraine War - News and Developments


Might is right. This is what you saying? And you are fine with it that the country you are serving is nothing but a sham, a con-artist, a pathetic tyrant? And you are fine with the fact that the country you are serving is committing genocides around the world? The rest of the world might not be...



defence.pk













Russia-Ukraine War - News and Developments


Is this a joke ? Survival ? Have you any idea how much power Russia have ? This is not a war of survival but a war of ego ! One look at this table tells you what it is all about : does this seem normal to you ? ~ Putin doesn't like Macron. This was taken a night before the Invasion.



defence.pk













Russia-Ukraine War - News and Developments


Senator Rubio has access to all the intel coming from Ukraine Yeah and Iraq has WMDs..."all" the intel...you can believe him if you want.



defence.pk













Russia-Ukraine War - News and Developments


and the history circle close... today I read that Germany send MG-3 to Ukraine Army... the modern version of Hitlers MG-42 Buzzsaw... again cutting down Russian soldiers in mass



defence.pk













Russia-Ukraine War - News and Developments






defence.pk





- - - - -

Perspectives of military professionals on PDF









How to lay an armored L-Shape Ambush in Ukraine?


Today, I am going to talk about how to ambush and react to ambush. And today, I am going to use an actual example when Ukraine Force ambush a 3 Tanks Russian Column to illustrate on how a Typical L-Shape Ambush was laid and how you can avoid or counter them. This is a very basic tactical stuff...



defence.pk




@jhungary

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

This is a very important thread and I highly recommend for the quality of debates on PDF going forward that this thread be nurtured and supported with fact checking links and advice for using user generated content etc. 

Thank you for taking the time to write this, it’s appreciated at lest by me. Wish I could offer you a positive but that option is not showing up.

Perhaps this can be considered for sticky post?

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Love Love:

1


----------



## LeGenD

RescueRanger said:


> This is a very important thread and I highly recommend for the quality of debates on PDF going forward that this thread be nurtured and supported with fact checking links and advice for using user generated content etc.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to write this, it’s appreciated at lest by me. Wish I could offer you a positive but that option is not showing up.
> 
> Perhaps this can be considered for sticky post?


Thread updated, shifted to appropriate section, and made sticky for the benefit of all members of the Forum.

Thanks for your feedback, good Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alimobin memon

Great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

alimobin memon said:


> Great


Thanks.

- - -

Thread is updated.


----------



## Ashesh

Don't know if this already been posted here or not:









World War Reddit


Propaganda and its consequences in the Russian-Ukraine war.




contra.substack.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

I got no credit for posting all those nice memes  

I cry.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Ashesh said:


> Don't know if this already been posted here or not:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World War Reddit
> 
> 
> Propaganda and its consequences in the Russian-Ukraine war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> contra.substack.com


Thanks.

- - -

Thread is updated.


----------



## LeGenD

1st post of this thread is completely revisited and updated.


----------

